# MA for older women?



## hp11989 (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know if that was a good title line or not, but I'm basically wondering if someone from the general public (me!) can go to cosmetology school and end up freelancing for MAC?

In cosmetology school, do you do hair, too, or is it all about the makeup (and we know it is!)?

I honestly do not wear a lot of makeup compared with other MUAers and specktra girls, but my main interest would be making MAC cosmetics work for much older women. I recently tuned my Mom, who is almost 70, onto cosmetics, MAC in particular, and I think I'd be good at filling that niche precisely because I'm *not* real out there. My fantasy would be to work for MAC part-time and to draw older customers into the store who would come in because they had heard from someone else about my techniques for older women.

What do you all think? I'd love to know!


----------



## sigwing (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm older than probably most of the girls here (40's) and I generally don't use the wilder frosted colors and techniques I see sometimes, plus I work in the legal community & makeup tends to be more subdued or barely noticable.  (No Parrot or Rebelrock themes here!)  And I don't know about cosmetology school but surely they teach a well-rounded course that doesn't just include hair.  I'd think it would be a great arena for you to work in a salon and be able to give people cards to your MAC counter for them to come in for a demo during your part-time hours there.

I generally don't use a lot of frosts, altho I have gotten more colors lately & have branched out a little.  I remember years ago a friend commenting about someone who was using a real frosty light blue shade & it looking like "fish scales" on her eyelids!  I'm definitely going to avoid going there as I age!
*lol*


----------



## glorie (Aug 22, 2005)

you dont NEED to go to school to freelance for MAC.

they look for experience...i freelanced for about two years. little jobs here and there...weddings, shows, plays, ect. 

but in cosmetology, its the whole shindigg. hair + makeup.

i'm starting school for skin care therapy...and that includes makeup courses. if you want to go to school...trying looking for a skin courses.


----------



## Bettycakes (Sep 13, 2005)

It's definitely possible - I'm in my 40's and have been a MAC retail m/a for almost 2 years. I didn't go to cosmetology school (mainly b/c I didn't want to learn to do hair & nails) and only had a little experience working on my daughter and her friends. I actually didn't have any retail experience either! BUT I'm a complete MACaddict and know the line inside and out; I presented myself as that type of person the avg. Nordstrom customer can relate to, namely a mom-type who is put-together, loves fashion and has a certain amt. of disposable income. And I do have a fair amt. of customers who come to me b/c I am not a cookie-cutter young, terminally hip MAC girl. Nothing wrong with those types, it's just that many 'older' women are intimidated approaching a counter where the music is loud, every girl is dressed to kill with perfect hair and m/u, and it's super busy, like many typical MAC counters. When they see me they see a 'kindred spirit' if you will.

With determination, confidence and decent makeup skills you have a shot at it. Why not try? Talk to some of the MAC mgrs. in your area to get a 'feel' of what they're looking for (b/c you'll be on their call list), and try to get the name/number of the regional manager in charge of hiring freelancers and ask them what they look for in hiring freelancers. Good luck!


----------



## hp11989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you everyone (esp. bettycakes) for your wonderful comments and suggestions!


----------



## ruby_soho (Sep 15, 2005)

If you really want to go to school I'd look into it. You don't have to go to cosmetology school and sit through all esthetics stuff. There are tons of schools who offer make-up artistry programs. I was going to enroll in make-up artistry at Sheridan College in Oakville, they also have a theatrical make-up program too. If you give it a little research you can find tons of great schools with two year straight up make-up artistry programs. I think I might take that program once I get out of univeristy.


----------



## mspicky (Sep 28, 2005)

*other considerations*

the other things I know about MAC hiring is that 1) it's easier to get in at a counter than a freestanding store (I said easier, not easy, it's all relative) and 2) you don't need a school diploma but you do need sales skills and 3) please consider the people you will be working with. It would be great to have someone less "out there" at the counter, and I think it would bring in older women with more conservative tastes, but keep in mind that often what makes a job bearable or not bearable are the coworkers. 
And MAC employees tend to be loud, colorful, and oftentimes almost unbearably snobby at some locations, as if they hire for that or something! Whereas other locations that are more sedate have artists who's personalities are also more sedate. So if you like the range of people working at your local MAC, then by all means apply! I've seen plenty of less-outrageous MAs at Nordstrom.


----------

